# Rust colored algae or Rust



## shadowfax33

The LR in my new tank are starting to turn a Rust color (As is the Live Sand). Is this Algae or actual rust? Added a chemical called prime when I first filled the tank.


----------



## Kellsindell

could you take a picture of the tank so that we can get a visual? IMHO it sounds like the diatomes int the tank are finally coming through. How old is the tank? Parameters, alk, Ca, NO3, PO4, SG?


----------



## shadowfax33

Kellsindell said:


> could you take a picture of the tank so that we can get a visual? IMHO it sounds like the diatomes int the tank are finally coming through. How old is the tank? Parameters, alk, Ca, NO3, PO4, SG?


pH 8.3, Temp 78, SG 1.020, not sure about the rest (Ca, PO4). Oppm Ammonia/Nitrite/Nitrate. Hope these pics are helpful. Thank you


----------



## Kellsindell

Very helpful. It is diatomes. Check out Codys Thread to confirm for yourself


----------



## conger

+1 to what Kellsindell said. This is a normal phase that any new tank goes through (isn't it ugly?). In fact, you're likely to go through multiple phases of algae or other growth over the first 6 months or so of your tank, it's just the normal process a saltwater tank goes through while the chemical chaos ensues and stabilizes as the tank matures.

With 0 across the board for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates, it sounds like your cycle hasn't really started yet, then again if you are using cured live rock, then you may already be cycled as I've heard that sometimes by using cured liverock, the spikes won't show up in the test kits.

Anyways, be sure to keep up with testing and water changes... even with water kept clean and well-maintained, the tank will go through phases of diatom blooms, algae blooms, etc... if you let the water quality get bad, it will be 100 times worse :shock:


----------



## Kellsindell

Too right!


----------



## cnmarland

I'm new the hobby and have the same brown algal bloom in my 50g tank. I have cured live rock and live sand, my ammonia and nitrite are 0ppm and my nitrate is about 10-20ppm. I've got these in the tank after about 4 days. My tank has been up and running about 10 days, no fish or inverts or coral yet. Should I be looking to use the turker baster to blow them off the rock and sand then filter them out with my gravel filter and do water changes. A bit unsure of the routine as I was told not to do water changes while the tank is cycling.

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## conger

eh, its normal and your tank is very young. Just ride it out. Well, you should probably do a water change to get the nitrates down, but don't bother trying to clean up the diatoms, they're supposed to bloom like this and will reduce on their own in time.


----------



## Blisslyke

Hey guys- I have the same rusty colored algae in my tank. It's only about 3 months old as of next week. It's mostly along the bottom lines of the sand and randomly appears on other parts of my acrylic. Is the correct step to take just to ride it out and let it continue? I do try to clean it about once a week because it looks so filthy. Are there any fish/creatures I can purchase to help fight the algae. Thanks guys! I just joined tonight!!


----------



## jessicapianalto

I have been having the same problem with the rust colored algae but mine isnt so much in my sand or on my Live Rock but mostly on my blower and filter intake and stuff like that. i checked my Ph, nitrites, nitrates, and ammonia and everything is normal and my temperature averages around 79. I was told it was considered "bad" algae but i really dont know what to do.


----------

